# Demande d'augmentation de salaire



## Stina76 (17 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, est-ce que l'un ou l'une d'entre vous a déjà fait une demande écrite d'augmentation du taux horaire. J'ai un contrat depuis bientôt 3 ans toujours à un taux bas de 3,20 € net / heure. Étant donné l'inflation et toutes les aides augmentées ou nouvelles anoncees dernièrement aux familles mono parentale, je pense que je vais demander une augmentation de mon taux à ce PE seul. Comment avez-vous négocier vos augmentations. Je préférais le faire par écrit alors simple courrier ou courrier + proposition d'avenant envoyé avec courrier ? Et comment le formuler ? Merci d'avance à ceux et celles qui me répondront.


----------



## Catie6432 (17 Octobre 2022)

Mes contrats prévoient une augmentation annuelle chaque année en janvier. D'habitude je transmets aux PE ma nouvelle grille horaire mais il faut en réalité une négociation de salaire avec chaque employeur. Donc je tenterai cette nouvelle approche en début d'année prochaine. Pas simple.


----------



## angèle1982 (17 Octobre 2022)

300 euros par mois comme les profs SOYONS FOUS FOLLES !!!


----------



## Catie6432 (17 Octobre 2022)

Complètement toc toc Angèle 😅 enfin peut toujours rêver ... C'est bon de rêver ! 😃


----------



## Chantou1 (17 Octobre 2022)

3,20€ net/heure. Vous êtes dans quelle région ? 76 ... Vers Le Havre ?


----------



## violetta (17 Octobre 2022)

O


----------



## Sandrine2572 (17 Octobre 2022)

Mes 4 contrats on subit une augmentation en septembre

J en ai d abord parler oralement avec les PE en leur expliquant l augmentation du coup de la vie , que depuis qu on travail ensemble il y avait jamais eu d augmentation de salaire ....

Ensuite je leur ai fait un avenant qu ils on tous accepter


----------



## Stina76 (18 Octobre 2022)

Je suis dans le 67 et oui je sais, je suis beaucoup trop basse par rapport à la moyenne de la région mais fut un temps j'étais trop gentille et fesai ce métier par passion et non par besoin 😪 cas derniers mois j'ai vraiment constaté un manque de respect que maintenant cette gentillesse est partie et je souhaite modifier tout cela salaire compris 


Chantou1 a dit: 


> 3,20€ net/heure. Vous êtes dans quelle région ? 76 ... Vers Le Havre ?


----------



## nounoucat1 (18 Octobre 2022)

Quand j'étais nounou je touchais 3,20 net de l'heure et je n'augmentais pas en cours de contrat si j'avais continue les nouveaux contrats auraient été a 3,50 .


----------



## B29 (18 Octobre 2022)

Je n'augmente jamais les contrats en cours.
Pour le dernier en date (septembre 2022) je prends 3,80 euros de l'heure.
Pour le prochain (janvier 2023), je prendrai 3,90 euros de l'heure. Les parents savent  que pendant toute la durée du contrat le salaire restera le même. Je n'ai jamais eu de problème de paiement à ce jour. Bon je touche du bois...😉


----------



## isa19 (18 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
 tentez une augmentation sachant que les PE peuvent refuser. Perso j'ai 1 augmentation à chaque date anniversaire du contrat (clause du contrat).


----------



## Griselda (18 Octobre 2022)

Le mieux est de prévoir une augmentation au contrat ainsi un PE qui te choisi le fait en connaissance de cause, c'est plus simple, plus transparent.

Néanmoins aucune loi n'empêche une AM de réclamer une augmentation, comme n'importe quel salarié.

Je pense que ça serait mieux perçu d'en parler de vive voix avant de présenter un écrit.
Argumente:
"J'ai besoin de vous parler, voici 3 années que nous travaillons ensemble, tous les prix partout augmentent, même le SMIC, même vos aides alors j'aimerais que nous discutions d'une augmentation de mon salaire..."

Par contre, tu dis 3 ans? Mais cet enfant n'est il pas rentré à l'école? Si oui n'y a t il pas eut une modification d'horaire et donc de contrat?

Si la négo orale ne donne rien, rien ne sert de le faire par écrit car une réponse négative orale ou par écrit aura la même conséquence: aucune.
Il te restera soit à continuer ainsi, soit à chercher un autre contrat avant de démissionner.
Il est clair que tu auras plus de facilité à négocier si dans ton secteur ton PE n'a que peu de chance de trouver une autre AM moins chère que ce que tu lui demande.


----------



## Titine15 (18 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour
J'ai demandé une augmentation en septembre pour un contrat 30h semaine sur 45 semaines. J'étais à 3.80 et je suis passée à 4 euros. J'en ai parlé à la maman fin juillet pour début septembre à l'oral uniquement. Elle a accepté sans pb.
Bonne journée


----------



## Chantou1 (18 Octobre 2022)

@Stina76 

En général les AM augmentent naturellement à chaque nouveau contrat ou si indiqué sur le contrat, ce que je vous conseille fortement surtout si 3 ans avec le même employeur.

Il faudrait en parler dans un premier temps avec les employeurs comme Sandrine2572 l’a fait et les arguments.

S’il y en a qui refusent ... à vous de voir ... 

Avez-vous de la demande ? Combien d’AM où vous êtes pour combien d'habitants ?
Quels tarifs vos collègues pratiquent elles ?


----------



## booboo (18 Octobre 2022)

_"300 euros par mois comme les profs SOYONS FOUS FOLLES !!!" _@angèle1982 
Si seulement c'était vrai !! mais non cela n'est pas vraiment la réalité....

Vous pouvez le faire par écrit, mais vous pouvez déjà commencé par en discuter avec les parents ; le dialogue c'est mieux pour ouvrir une négociation.


----------

